# Predator Hunt this past weekend



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

We have a little predator hunt association here in Osage county Oklahoma and this past weekend we had our first hunt of the year. 80 teams turned in 98 coyotes and 6 bobcats.
























There were 51 teams that made the check in time yesterday evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dog gone.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

right on!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice that should help the smaller criders


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like they need to tie down the load, if you hit a bump you could loose some! Is that all of them or just one team?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I pity the fool , who gets stuck with the skinning an fleshing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------

